# problem with a new rolling miter saw stand



## Old Hickory (Jan 29, 2017)

I am a newbie here with a problem. I have a new Dewalt DW X726 rolling miter saw stand. After assembly and using the stand it stuck in the up position. After many tries of pulling up, using the lever, and pushing down there has been no joy. anyone else have this problem. I would appreciate a solution. Thanks :frown2:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Old Hickory said:


> I am a newbie here with a problem. I have a new Dewalt DW X726 rolling miter saw stand. After assembly and using the stand it stuck in the up position. After many tries of pulling up, using the lever, and pushing down there has been no joy. anyone else have this problem. I would appreciate a solution. Thanks :frown2:


The latch mechanism isn't releasing, follow the cable, look at it to see what is(or isn't) happening.

BTW, you don't need to create multiple threads on the same subject...


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 29, 2017)

*latch release.*

thanks for your reply. Obviously the latch is not releasing, visually I cannot see the cause. I have removed the cover, nothing visually shows the jam.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Old Hickory said:


> thanks for your reply. Obviously the latch is not releasing, visually I cannot see the cause. I have removed the cover, nothing visually shows the jam.


It's a cable operated latch, not rocket science, is the cable moving? If not why, if it is then is it attached to the other end? Can you lift the table and trigger the latch manually? If the latch releases and the table does not lower, what is blocking the movement? Pretty basic PD steps to take, it's a latch, it either works or it doesn't. Same with the folding mechanism.

Otherwise contact Dewalt Customer Service.


----------



## Toddstacy (May 27, 2021)

shoot summ said:


> It's a cable operated latch, not rocket science, is the cable moving? If not why, if it is then is it attached to the other end? Can you lift the table and trigger the latch manually? If the latch releases and the table does not lower, what is blocking the movement? Pretty basic PD steps to take, it's a latch, it either works or it doesn't. Same with the folding mechanism.
> 
> Otherwise contact Dewalt Customer Service.


*well no **** almighty brighty....pretty sure hes asking if there may be a way to adjust the cable as In my case it's a little older and has probably stretched over time...any answers for that in your infinite wisdom*


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

any of these ?


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

3 months have passed since a "current" reply - it likely solved and the OP never got back with us to explain what the problem was.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Toddstacy said:


> *well no **** almighty brighty....pretty sure hes asking if there may be a way to adjust the cable as In my case it's a little older and has probably stretched over time...any answers for that in your infinite wisdom*


I guess in my infinite wisdom, and reading comprehension skills, I did not see where in his 2 posts he asked about adjusting the cable. Not sure how in your infinite wisdom you came to that conclusion, maybe there were some words embedded in those posts that don't show up for me. 

Nice way to blaze into a new forum, dig up a 4 year old thread, and make a solid contribution(sarcasm(embedded word so you CLEARLY understand)).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Hickory said:


> I am a newbie here with a problem. *I have a new Dewalt DW X726 rolling miter saw stand*. After assembly and using the stand it stuck in the up position. After many tries of pulling up,* using the lever*, and pushing down there has been no joy. anyone else have this problem. I would appreciate a solution. Thanks :frown2:





Toddstacy said:


> well no* **** *almighty brighty....pretty sure hes asking if there may be a way to adjust the cable as In my case* it's a little older* and has probably stretched over time...any answers for that in your infinite wisdom


No mention of any cable and it's a new stand FYI. Did you read the first post?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> No mention of any cable and it's a new stand FYI. Did you read the first post?


Shoot summ stated that it is a cable operated latch. I assume that he has one or is at least familiar.

George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Shoot summ stated that it is a cable operated latch. I assume that he has one or is at least familiar.
> 
> George


shoot summ searched on the model of the stand and looked at the diagram in an effort to assist the OP.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

4 yr old thread, don't get too upset if you don't get a reply, the OP hasn't been back since then


----------

